# Houston Community College Paramedic Program



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

Has anybody attended the Houston Community College paramedic program. How did you like. Good instructors? Good clinical sites? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## GorillaMedic (Jul 9, 2012)

I've not personally attended HCC's program but I have had multiple of their students do clinical ride outs on my truck. Overall, I'm not impressed.

The San Jacincto and Lonestar students generally seem to be better prepared and more clinically motivated.

Don't if this helps or not…


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 9, 2012)

GorillaMedic said:


> I've not personally attended HCC's program but I have had multiple of their students do clinical ride outs on my truck. Overall, I'm not impressed.
> 
> The San Jacincto and Lonestar students generally seem to be better prepared and more clinically motivated.
> 
> Don't if this helps or not…



Thanks GorillaMedic. I've already decided to go somewhere else but I'm sure this will help the next person along who wants to go to HCC.


----------



## BornleaderEMT (Aug 12, 2012)

*Currently in HCC program*

I'm currently in the HCC program. I've heard it is the toughest program in the Houston area. I do know if your a slacker you won't make it. As far as the main instructor, some folks like her some don't. The HCC program is well respected in the Houston area. And as far as clinicals we are bombarded with work while out on clinicals. The work is mainly for the up coming chapters and reviews of Intermediates. Most of the time when we go on clinicals some preceptors are just out right rude when we first arrive. I wonder what service you work for? If your not motivated to show the student paramedic the ropes. We feel like it's going to be a waste of time. I also noticed Paramedics that attended HCC and didn't make go to another program because they couldn't cut the mustard seemed to treat us worst. When I go to clinical sites I get treated the same way until I show them I'm not afraid to work. By the end of the day I receive job offers. Some preceptors don't give you a chance to prove yourself they already judged you by the school you attended. HFD treats us the best. They are motivated. A couple of students were sent to a transfer service I'm sure no Paramedic want to do basic skills again.

As far as clinical sites we go to HFD, Ben Taub ER and Psyc, OR rotations, Sugarland Methodist ER, Wharton County EMS, Cleveland Ems, ETMC, Fort Bend EMS, North Channel EMS, Westlake Fire, Hopefully I didn't forget any. The was we do out clinicals is we finish Pharm and Cardiology the do a month in clinicals. Then we finish medical emergencies and attend clinicals for a 6 weeks, in class for ACLS, PALS, SPECIAL POPS , Then clinical for a month then get ready for the exam.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks BornLeaderEMT, doing your clinical with HFD would be pretty interesting. What stations do they let you ride out of?


----------



## BornleaderEMT (Aug 12, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Thanks BornLeaderEMT, doing your clinical with HFD would be pretty interesting. What stations do they let you ride out of?



40's, 67's, 7's, 31's, 34's, Tha's the one's i've personally rode on.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks, I'm already in a different program but this is good info for others who look into the HCC program.


----------



## wannabeHFD (Aug 12, 2012)

Im about to be attending their paramedic program as well. My basic and Intermediate was at another campus so Im not sure how classes are at the main campus. Ive been pretty satisfied with the program overall.


----------

